# Adult Bearded Dragon Set Up Help



## jbyrne2007 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello im new to this forum, My names Jamie. about a year ago I had 2 baby bearded dragons. Now I gave them to a friend of a friend who takes in reptiles. 

The reason I gave them away is because I knew I would be coming into money trouble the upcoming month and didnt want them to suffer or anything. Now I have a new job with a fair bit of spare cash. 

I want to buy an Adult bearded dragon. Would a 4 foot vivarium be big enough for one? Also, what wattage of a bulb should I buy for the basking lamp? What temperature should it be? and where on earth to I buy 'Wheat Bran' (I read it can be used for adult beardie subtrate) do I just pop down to the local asda store and buy it?!?! I used paper subtrate on my baby beardies.

Thanks


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

hey, 
yes a 4 ft would be fine as long as the depth is big enough - 4x2x2 is recommended, i myslef use a 4x2x18 as i feel it is easier to achieve the perfect basking temp.

i find a 60watt spoltlight/reflector bulb works perfect for me, but you may find that you may need a 100watt, just depends on the viv.
with these bulbs you should be looking at achieving a temp between 110-115. i tend to go for 110 as my beardie doesnt like the higher of the 2.

as for the substrate, i would not recommend the wheat bran as i have not heard much on it.

but

if you want to use a loose substrate go for childrens play sand from argos. or kiln dried sand if you can find it.

althought most people will recommend tiles, lino, newspaper and so on, to completely eliminate the chance of impaction. i also agree with this. mines on paper towel just now.

kind regards

Dan


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Adult beardie.

Ok, here goes,

10.0 UVB repti glo or a similar product nothing below below 10.0 make sure the light tube covers most of the vivarium and the dragon can be within 12 inches of the light.

I use a 100w reflector bulb and I am using a 4x18x18 and I get the temps of 90f and 100f for basking spot. and I have a cool end of 80f and it keeps my night temps as i want them at around 26c.

Substrate I use is kiln play sand very cheap from B&Q do not use building sand, make sure make the sand to get the moisture and kill any crap in the sand.

Have the heat light on a dimmer thermastat and have that on a 12 hour timer to give the beardie a day and night period as they do need to sleep Mine sleep for 12 hours 9 til 9.

The UVB tube have on a timer as well.


----------



## jbyrne2007 (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent thanks.
Iv never had much look with b&q.
This for sand: Buy Children's Play Sand 15kg Bag. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for . - That ok?

100 watt bulb for heat and basking temps
10.0 UVB - For daylight

Im asumming a heat mat also.

But what about a night. Should I use a night glow bulb? 50 watt?

Thanks


----------



## KitsuneAndy (Feb 12, 2008)

jbyrne2007 said:


> Excellent thanks.
> Iv never had much look with b&q.
> This for sand: Buy Children's Play Sand 15kg Bag. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for . - That ok?
> 
> ...


You generally don't need any heating at night, although i have a 50 watt IR bulb hooked up for night time and turn the stat down to 19degrees. I don't think it's had to come on yet though.

And yes that sand is fine, although it comes slightly damp so you'll have to dry it out in the oven or something before putting it in the viv.


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

jbyrne2007 said:


> Excellent thanks.
> Iv never had much look with b&q.
> This for sand: Buy Children's Play Sand 15kg Bag. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for . - That ok?
> 
> ...


 
yep, that sand is the stuff i use for my leopard gecko, and the sand i will be using when my beardie gets to adulthood.

but as mentioned before it will need baking to dry it out. with kiln dried sand you dont have to bother with this 

100 watt should do you. i actually use a 60watt and can get temps of 120+ farenheit, so i use a dimming thermostat to be on the safe side.

again yes 10% uvb is perfect - repti-glo or repti-sun (repti-sun is best)

make sure the beardie does not get to close to the uvb though as it can cause eye problems. i try to have it about 15" away but have higher points in the viv so he can get up to 6" away, but no closer. it actually seems to be his favourite branch lol.

no you dont need a heat mat for heating at all. unless your night time temp drops below 65f, then you will just hook it up to a mat stat and stick it on the side wall to get your desired temp, or you could do the same with a red bulb : victory:

dan


----------



## jbyrne2007 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you all!  x

What about this for kiln dried sand?
B&Q Kiln Dried Sand Natural, SMBQKDS40


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

jbyrne2007 said:


> Thank you all!  x
> 
> What about this for kiln dried sand?
> B&Q Kiln Dried Sand Natural, SMBQKDS40


no i dont think that one will do as it is silica based, which you are supposed to avoid.

this one might do the trick though as it does not mention anything about silica.

B&Q Kiln Dried Sand 25kg, 0000003523636

also i think one bag may do the whole viv, as a 15kg bag of play sand quite easily done me 2 x 2ft vivs 

Dan


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

if you need anymore help dont hesistate to ask : victory:

Dan


----------



## chimpy666 (Jan 2, 2007)

Non toxic childrens play sand.


----------



## jbyrne2007 (Apr 26, 2008)

B&Q Kiln Dried Sand 25kg, 0000003523636 - That it is then 

adult male beardies are £40 cheaper than females at the store near me. Cant decided on either a male or female. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

i think it is up to you haha  just go for the one that gets your attention when you go to the store. theres always one that you fall for haha

Dan


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

you could also have a look on the classifieds here, you may pick up a bargain


----------



## jbyrne2007 (Apr 26, 2008)

haha al go for the one that winks at me  al have a peak at the ads cheers. Thanks for everyones help


----------



## Dan Dan The Reptile Man (Nov 8, 2007)

haha you do that.

thats what the forums for.

dan


----------

